

Complexity Zoo - infinity
http://qwiki.stanford.edu/wiki/Complexity_Zoo

======
redorb
I used to be afraid that I didn't have that much knowledge in the domain of
these types of things...

\- but this seems like a knowledge of a worker, not a owner... at least at
this of a level, no offense - but this seems like early optimization for most
anything except for those who are getting a PHD in it; I would say there will
always be lower hanging fruit in my life than these things..

: i am probably just showing my very lack of knowledge here..

------
joe_the_user
Wow,

Having only dabbled at the beginning graduate level in this, it makes me
wonder what actually interesting things come out of describing more and more
classes of this sort? I know groups in group theory get classified in an
organized way. These classifications seem much more arbitrary...

